# 11 DPO and most of symptoms gone.



## Hayley_Shaw

Well I'm 11DPO today and most of the symptoms I had have about gone. Should I be worried??? I've been having pains in my hips, lower back and down my left leg (I had SPD with DS and it feels just like that). I also feel uncomfortable in my lower abdomen, I'd say more to the left (not 100% though). I worst when I bend down. My jeans feel more snug in last couple of days. I've stop with all the AF type cramps as well.

What do you ladies make of these????


----------



## mybabyluv3

I would say at least for the af cramps being gone, that's is a good sign. I had pain in my butt and left thigh but that has gone away after 3 days. AF type cramps still here though. 10DPO. Wishing you a nice BFP! When are you testing?


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

Yes, not having any time of cramp just a pressure uncomfortable type feeling when I bend over and the SPD type pains. With DD & DS I didn't get a BFP until AF was 3 weeks late so I think I might wait and see how long I can wait. AF not due for another 2/3 days so still a little while yet.

When are you testing? What symptoms are you having??


----------



## Geegees

That happened to me! I had loads of symptoms! You name it... I had it! Then they all disapeared!! But I still got a BFP! Don't give up yet missy! ;)


----------



## mybabyluv3

Not having any symptoms except for my usual af ones. backache, bloating, gas, sore heavy bbs. All the norm for me. tested yesterday. BFN. AF due any day now. I've been pg 7 times. Just not feeling it right now.


----------



## MouseyMom

Hi everyone!
Hope I can join your chat! I'm currenly 11dpo as well Hayley! AF is due between Monday and Wednesday and I'm hoping that I get that BFP finally! Today has been the first day that I actually feel really good! I haven't had any symptoms today either except for some sharp twinges on my left side near my ovary...weird. Yesterday I had painful pinching right above my pubic bone to the left a couple times during the day and for a while last night. I had AF like cramps at 4 and 5 dpo which was weird and I had never experienced before. I had nausea at around 8 dpo that actually woke me up. Didn't get sick though. Had one vivid dream at 8dpo as well where I tested and saw two little lines so I'm hoping it's a sign! I'm going to test tomorrow and then again on Wednesday unless the witch shows up. I had tested at 8 dpo (which obviously would be negative) but caved since DH told me our friends who got married last year accidenly are pregnant. And this is the girl who already is skinny but doesn't think she is nor does her husband so she's on diet pills, a 500 calorie a day diet, and barely eats. Seriously?? It pissed me off and upset me and then I go POAS and cry some more.

How long have you all been trying?


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Hayley_Shaw said:


> Well I'm 11DPO today and most of the symptoms I had have about gone. Should I be worried??? I've been having pains in my hips, lower back and down my left leg (I had SPD with DS and it feels just like that). I also feel uncomfortable in my lower abdomen, I'd say more to the left (not 100% though). I worst when I bend down. My jeans feel more snug in last couple of days. I've stop with all the AF type cramps as well.
> 
> What do you ladies make of these????

You took the words right out of my mouth. I am 12DPO today but tested yesterday and got BFN. Had loadS of symptoms early on but now nothing. I'm hoping to get a BFP and good luck to all you ladies as well.


----------



## augustluvers

I'm 11dpo... and all my symptoms went away :cry: I even tested this morning but nothing., bfn...

I hope we still get our BFP this week :hugs:


----------



## pithikaki

All of mine (what little there were!) are gone too, and I'm only 7DPO. Unfortunately I don't think we can do anything but wait and go stir crazy while we do it!!


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

Usually just before AF arrives I'm really dry and starting to get a few niggley cramps but nothing. When I went to the toilet and wiped there was yellowy cm sorry TMI. Is this a good thing before AF is due? Still feel a little nauseous but very hungry at the same time. I know even if I test tomorrow it will proberly be a BFN as with dd and ds I didn't get a BFP till later on.


----------



## Jaybug0115

Hayley_Shaw said:


> Well I'm 11DPO today and most of the symptoms I had have about gone. Should I be worried??? I've been having pains in my hips, lower back and down my left leg (I had SPD with DS and it feels just like that). I also feel uncomfortable in my lower abdomen, I'd say more to the left (not 100% though). I worst when I bend down. My jeans feel more snug in last couple of days. I've stop with all the AF type cramps as well.
> 
> What do you ladies make of these????

I lost all my symptoms around the same time and got my BFP! And was feeling like my pants were tight! So I think you have a good chance. Didn't get my BFP til 13dpo


----------



## InHisHands

Im 12 dpo. Not too many signs here. Gasy a few days. Trouble staying asleep. Sore nipples. Some AF cramps.

The main thing to remember and keep positive about is that no matter how many or how few symptoms we have.. .that we are not out until the witch shows up. Some people "feel" pregnant right away, while others have a lot of early pregnancy symptoms, while some don't have any symptoms until 1-4 weeks after their missed period.

The fact of the matter is, each woman and each pregnancy is different. It's a cruel wait and see game. On the plus side though, it also means symptoms or no symptoms.. we ain't out until Flo lands.

***May we not lose our PMA


----------



## MouseyMom

Not too sure with the yellow CM. I experienced that today and it was...smushy/chunky unsure of how to call it...my symptoms had gone away for the most part except the pain I have near my pubic bone! It's been happening a lot today and now it won't go away. It seems I get it a lot at night. BFN this morning :-( I'm just gonna wait and see if AF shows...


----------



## taterz

Hey, I hear ya, all my symptoms disappeared and here we are waiting!! Nipples a little sensitive still though that's the only thing that's kept my hopes up since the cramping started. hahaha.

You might be!! I'd wait until AF is late to test though.


----------



## mrsine

Seems promising Hayley!

My symptoms apart from sore boobs seem to be gone too but I think I always have sore boobs regardless.


----------



## SpringH

good lick


----------



## akilgore2012

I think it still sounds promising! Good luck! FX!


----------



## waiting2start

I am also 11 dpo and everything disappeared I feel like I am out


----------



## BabyPleasee

Hi, I hope its not too late to join the convo lol
I'm currently 11 dpo and 3 days before af. All of my symptoms disappeared aswell! I had headaches, nausea, bloating and gas, strange hunger increase, sinus flare ups etc.
Over the last two-three days they have all disappeared except for the headache. I've tested a few times, all bfns.. 
Could i still have a chance???


----------



## Sacha88

BabyPleasee said:


> Hi, I hope its not too late to join the convo lol
> I'm currently 11 dpo and 3 days before af. All of my symptoms disappeared aswell! I had headaches, nausea, bloating and gas, strange hunger increase, sinus flare ups etc.
> Over the last two-three days they have all disappeared except for the headache. I've tested a few times, all bfns..
> Could i still have a chance???

Same has happened to me. I had awful nausea for the last 4 days and felt terrible last night but I woke up this morning and all the symptoms have gone :wacko:

edit: I'm also 11dpo and AF is from Thursday


----------



## BabyPleasee

Oh its awful! The only thing i really still have is tender nipples, and that isnt even nearly as bad as they were :/... But from what i've read (including this thread and sources from other sites), that this is common among alot of people and they get bfp's so.. hopefully its a sign that our bod's are getting used to some changes and have adapted?! lol Hopefully! :)


----------



## Sacha88

Hopefully but I'm not so sure for me as my um 'downstairs' haha is starting to feel like AF could arrive at any minute - not cramping, just that 'feeling/sensation' you get, if you know what I mean.


----------



## BabyPleasee

Oh yeah, i know what you mean.. like you just got the feeling and you know lol. Well fingers crossed that it doesnt! Mine isnt due until friday, so i still have a few days :s.. most nerve racking two weeks of my lifeeeee! lol


----------



## Sacha88

Well, I caved in and took a test this morning and it was a big old negative :cry:

I wasn't prepared for how emotional the waiting is haha I could do with a large gin for sure!


----------



## BabyPleasee

Sacha88 said:


> Well, I caved in and took a test this morning and it was a big old negative :cry:
> 
> I wasn't prepared for how emotional the waiting is haha I could do with a large gin for sure!

Dont worry, i tested this morning too and still a bfn.. blahhhh


----------



## bubbles_cymru

Hi ladies AF is due tomorrow for me too - really hoping after cycle 4 of trying this is it. Have cramping, pink cm when i wiped yes nothing since, felt sick last few mornings (sunday morning really ridiculously sicky feeling) and last 3 days ridiculously tired. Got a picky niggly feeling in my pelvic area now as we speak like someone is poking me with a pin!!

Keep craving weird things and my dreams have been horrid!!

Too afraid to test as when I do day before AF she always rears her ugly head!!

Baby dust girlies xxx


----------



## Dessie

Hi did anyone go on to have their bfp any updates


----------



## Vyshnavii

Hi everyone 
I have been trying for 8 or 9 months now. Got BFP once later miscarried. Last month I had all symptoms of pregnancy ,however got my period. This month i am hoping I get a BFP. I am presently 11dpo. I have absolutely no symptoms except some mild cramps here and there. Do u think I am an get a BFP without havin symptoms :shock:


----------



## Vyshnavii

Hi all
I am presently 11 dpo and I dint have any symptoms this months except a few mild cramps here and there. Is there anyone who got BFP without having symptoms. :-s


----------



## KK09

Did anyone ever get a BFP????


----------

